

Wikipedia Instant - Just another instant search tool - novikk
http://delarubia.org/instantwiki/

======
anonmmyeahuh
if i type something too fast the results sometimes get muddled and stuck on
the first letter i type. for it to work sometimes i have to be typing slowly.
i also sometimes get some bizarre top results while i am looking for the
second-to-most result. other uses show it entirely effective though.

~~~
novikk
i will have a look onto that

------
MeProtozoan
Mmm why not use <http://WikInstant.com> ?

~~~
novikk
can't there be more than one instant wikipedia? yours loads the article
directly, whilst mine loads related articles when typing, with a snippet of
what they are about.

mine is faster in case you just want to know what something is and not
everything about that. and mine also shows related results that may be of
interest, or not.

~~~
MeProtozoan
I prefer the direct load because the 1st hit is almost everytime the page I
would like to read. For example I use <http://WikInstant.com> for college
(i.e. quickly looking up diseases), WikInstant.com is perfect for that doesn't
require me to use the mouse (compared to other wiki instant sites).

